# out of excuses



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

the flat tire that's sidelined me for the past 9 months is fixed, time to get out and ride.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2010)

Did you check it this morning to make sure it held thru the night?

You should come for this ride http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=75574, if I live thru that I will probably do a slow ride sometime Sunday if you want to get out.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

gonna do a local ride this saturday, fat and out of shape at the moment.  sunday is out, mom's day.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

RAW at Nass tonight...


----------



## drjeff (May 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> the flat tire that's sidelined me for the past 9 months is fixed, time to get out and ride.



Are you 100% sure that the valve cap cover was completely screwed on the proper way after the flat was fixed??   :lol:


----------



## powhunter (May 4, 2010)

You should  also rotate the tire so that the spot that was flat is not bearing any weight


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Are you 100% sure that the valve cap cover was completely screwed on the proper way after the flat was fixed??   :lol:





powhunter said:


> You should  also rotate the tire so that the spot that was flat is not bearing any weight



good news, tire held air over night. i rotated them too, but rerouting the chain toward the front was a real pain in the ass.

bad news is i hate my bike. needs a tune up, lots of ghost shifting just riding around in front of  my house.  my wife drove off so i sprinted after her and was out of breath for 10 minutes.  where's the emoticon  for an old fat guy?


----------

